# Cromwell London - How long to start ?!



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hiya all !

Is there anyone else egg sharing at Cromwell London? 

Me and dp have our intitial consultation on December 15th. Would just appreciate any tips or advice about what to expect or questions i should be asking......! because we`re feeling a bit daunted by it all!  

Also - Can anybody shed any light on the length of time it takes to get going after the initial consultation? We had first lot of HIV etc bloods done on the 1st of November...............



 to everyone! xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya evette

I cant answer your questions honey

Why not pop across to the egg share chat thread am sure the girls there will be able to advise, and may even be able to shed some light on the timescale

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72232.285

Wishing u lots of  for ur initial appt

Best wishes

Emxx


----------

